# Over 35 and first pregnancy?



## Nrs2772

Is anyone else in here that is over 35 and this is your first pregnancy? I am 39 and this is my first pregnancy. I am just wondering if anyone else is in the 
"same boat" so to speak. :baby:


----------



## Maple Leaf

I'm not a first timer but my youngest is going to be 10 by the time this one is born so I feel like I'm starting all over again! There are quite a few ladies over 35 and first timers. I'm sure they will be along soon. In the meantime welcome.


----------



## vintage67

Yes welcome. I am 44, pregnant with my second child, but I was like you 7 years ago. I gave birth to my first child about a month before my 37th birthday. Very common nowadays. I had feared being the oldest mom at school functions but this turned out to be very far from the truth.


----------



## Mabythistime

I'm 35 and pregnant for the first time with nr 1!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hello and welcome, I'm 35 and pregnant with number one! I'll be 36 by the time junior arrives though :hugs:


----------



## Torontogal

I'm 36 with #1 - will be a month or so past my 37th birthday when I deliver. Don't know where you live but here it is totally normal, everyone seems to be having their first babies in mid to late 30s, guess everyone's like "now or never" LOL. Congrats on your pregnancy and welcome!


----------



## Gia7777

Hello! I am 40 and this is my first pregnancy and I am 10 weeks today. It wasn't 'planned' so to speak, after trying unsuccessfully for 10 years (I have pretty bad endometriosis) we 'gave up' when I turned 40. I will be 41 when I deliver in March. 

When are you due?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi there, had my first at 36, she was born 5 days before my 37th birthday! Now on to number 2. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Mbababy

I'm 38, and pregnant with my first :thumbup:


----------



## Summer76

Hi there, hope you don't me jumping in. I'm not quite 35 yet but will be in a few weeks! This is my first :D


----------



## Tigerdevil

Yes, I'm pregnant with #1 at 39. I'll be 40 when Jellybean arrives.


----------



## ttcbaby4us

I am 40 and pregnant with my first.


----------



## Nrs2772

I am due March 25, 2012 and I will be 40 when I have the baby.


----------



## Omi

im 41 and pregnant with my first, too - quite a few of us, eh? :flower:


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies!

I am 39 and also pregnant with my first! Squishy will arrive mid February!:happydance:


----------



## smellie_melli

I was 36 when I had my first. Obviously I had nothing to compare it to but I found the pregnancy relatively smooth. Quite a few of the new mums in my baby group were over 35 too and it was nice to be able to talk to women of a similar age.

I'm now still 36 and pregnant with baby number 2 (I'll be 37 on due date)- you have to get them in quick when you start late! Lol


----------



## skwairpeg

I'm 36 and this is my 3rd pregnancy but this will be my first baby! (early m/c with the first 2) I'm 13 weeks along today. Going for NT scan this morning!


----------



## Borboleta

I am 37 and this my first pregnancy too:). I will be 38 when the baby comes by the end of February. Can't wait for my belly to get bigger!!


----------



## CeeDee

Hi I'm 35 and pregnant with my first.


----------



## CeeDee

skwairpeg said:


> I'm 36 and this is my 3rd pregnancy but this will be my first baby! (early m/c with the first 2) I'm 13 weeks along today. Going for NT scan this morning!

Hope all goes well with your scan.


----------



## LadyAce14

Hiya! I'm 36 and pregnant with my first. I'll be 37 at delivery next March. We tried for years and last year we gave up ... guess that's what we should have done a long time ago. LOL.


----------



## April2012

I will be delivering number 1 when I am 35!


----------



## STACEY612

Hi, I'm 39 and this is my first baby due may 10th!!


----------



## Nrs2772

It is really nice to see that there re ladies in their late thirties and forties having babies. A lot of stuff you read on women having babies later in life can be a bit daunting, but it does give one hope when you see so many of us. :baby:


----------



## Biddylee

I'm 38 and due first in Feb!


----------



## Zinky

Hi I'm 38 and expecting my first child. I'm 33 weeks pregnant and so far this pregnancy has been problem free :thumbup: Can't wait to meet my little man in 7 weeks time!!


----------



## seekingcalm

I just turned 40 two days ago and am pregnant for the first time. I'm somewhere around 5 or 6 weeks.


----------



## Gia7777

Nrs2772 said:


> I am due March 25, 2012 and I will be 40 when I have the baby.


Im due on March 31,2012. Its so nice to see so many of us 'older' moms-to-be!


----------



## teresapk

my first one, will be 37 when due


----------



## motorcyclemom

Hi NRS, I am 37 and this is my first pregnancy, I will be 38 at delivery time. How are you feeling? Would love to chat with you!


----------



## Samah007

Nrs2772 said:


> Is anyone else in here that is over 35 and this is your first pregnancy? I am 39 and this is my first pregnancy. I am just wondering if anyone else is in the
> "same boat" so to speak. :baby:

I'm 36 and this is my first pregnancy. When I went to ER (due to some cramping and back pain) they looked at me like I had two heads when I told them this is my first pregnancy. :laugh2:


----------



## Nrs2772

motorcyclemom said:


> Hi NRS, I am 37 and this is my first pregnancy, I will be 38 at delivery time. How are you feeling? Would love to chat with you!


I have my good days and my not so good days. I haven't thrown up, but constantly feel like I am going to. I would love to chat too.


----------



## Nrs2772

Samah007 said:


> Nrs2772 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else in here that is over 35 and this is your first pregnancy? I am 39 and this is my first pregnancy. I am just wondering if anyone else is in the
> "same boat" so to speak. :baby:
> 
> I'm 36 and this is my first pregnancy. When I went to ER (due to some cramping and back pain) they looked at me like I had two heads when I told them this is my first pregnancy. :laugh2:Click to expand...

I get the same response and total look of disbelief. :shock:


----------



## lotusflower

I'm 35 and this is my first pregnancy too! We plan on having at least one more child after this one! So far my pregnancy has been great....


----------



## CeeDee

lotusflower said:


> I'm 35 and this is my first pregnancy too! We plan on having at least one more child after this one! So far my pregnancy has been great....

Have you thought about when you'll start on #2? I've been thinking when #1 turns one.


----------



## Jtiki

I'm 39 and this will be my first


----------



## Utahgirl

I'm 35 and this is my first. I'm due May 6th, and am 5 weeks along. All of my friends have had kids already, so I feel a little alone doing this now!


----------



## Clara11

i'm 36 and have just found out I am expecting. Very excited! I have a doctors appointment today so I will see how they treat me being over 35.


----------



## jojokate

My wife is 41 and finally pregnant with our first child. We have been TTC through IUI for almost a year and half and this is our first BFP. She is 4.5 weeks along. IF she is pregnant with just one, I will start next year (38yrs old) for our second... she's convinced she's having twins though lol!


----------



## Melbychick

Congrats to everyone above.

I'm 37 and pregnant for the first time, due next March, and so far, so good. Nausea hasn't been terrible, no cravings and not too much tenderness. I'm still able to go for a run and I'm hoping that I'll be able to continue exercising throughout. However I am just ridiculously tired all the time. I could sleep forever. I thought maybe it's a mind-over-matter thing but here I am about to fall asleep over my keyboard - it's only lunchtime where I am...!


----------



## Torontogal

Utahgirl said:


> I'm 35 and this is my first. I'm due May 6th, and am 5 weeks along. All of my friends have had kids already, so I feel a little alone doing this now!

LOL, me too, but the consolation prize is all the baby stuff I'll be getting handed down to me... looks like I'll barely have to buy anything - sweet!


----------



## creatingpeace

I am 40 and pregnant with my first and only!!! Congrats ladies!


----------



## emma33

well im a little bit under, 33 but 34 when bubs arrives.. im also mum to a 12 yr old daughter and a 14 yr old son so this is deffo starting all over again for me..lol :dohh:


----------



## truly_blessed

gosh there are so many of us. I'm 41 and pregnant with my first, all been very smooth so far but just starting getting an ache in my lower ribs over the last couple of days.


----------



## lisanicole

I am having my first. I am 36 now. Conceived when I was 35! I got married last November so we are doing everything pretty quick!


----------



## Sugarplumb

Hi all,
I am 41 and expecting my first. I will be 42 when the little one arrives. I am just under 5 weeks. Due 15 May (I think)
I am so amazed i can't believe it.


----------



## marmar

I am 35. I just got a BFP with my first! :)
:happydance:


----------



## Caseys

I'm 37 and this is my first, after 5 years of trying and medical intervention. I am carrying a little boy. :blue:



Torontogal said:


> LOL, me too, but the consolation prize is all the baby stuff I'll be getting handed down to me... looks like I'll barely have to buy anything - sweet!

Me too! I have a box of newborn - 9 months old clothes in the mail on its way to me, just got a changing table and a bunch of other items from a friend, and will soon get a pack n play and carseats, breast pump, etc from someone else.


----------



## janicate

Nrs2772 said:


> Is anyone else in here that is over 35 and this is your first pregnancy? I am 39 and this is my first pregnancy. I am just wondering if anyone else is in the
> "same boat" so to speak. :baby:


Oh my gosh. Is that your first? Its hard to get pregnant in that age and they said that it's hard to deliver.


----------



## jojokate

Sugarplumb said:


> Hi all,
> I am 41 and expecting my first. I will be 42 when the little one arrives. I am just under 5 weeks. Due 15 May (I think)
> I am so amazed i can't believe it.

Looks like you and my partner are on the same schedule- she's just over 5 weeks... Great to know there are others in the same situation - all the best!


----------



## April2012

I may be 34 (will be 35 when I deliver) and it is my first pregnancy...but I feel too young to have a baby!


----------



## DeeM73

April2012 said:


> I may be 34 (will be 35 when I deliver) and it is my first pregnancy...but I feel too young to have a baby!

I take it you are due in April? x


----------



## April2012

lol, yep. i feel completely clueless. I was never what you would call a motherly sort.


----------



## DeeM73

What date I'm the 21st x


----------



## April2012

EDD is April 15, 2012. Which doesn't seem that far away!


----------



## DeeM73

I'm sure it will fly in!x


----------



## Nrs2772

janicate said:


> Nrs2772 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else in here that is over 35 and this is your first pregnancy? I am 39 and this is my first pregnancy. I am just wondering if anyone else is in the
> "same boat" so to speak. :baby:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh. Is that your first? Its hard to get pregnant in that age and they said that it's hard to deliver.Click to expand...

Yes, this is my first and as far as being "hard to get pregnant in that age" I wouldn't know as I was not trying to get pregnant. And I have yet to hear any delivery story, no matter the age, where I thought,"Now that sounds easy."


----------



## dmama

Nrs2772 said:


> janicate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nrs2772 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else in here that is over 35 and this is your first pregnancy? I am 39 and this is my first pregnancy. I am just wondering if anyone else is in the
> "same boat" so to speak. :baby:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh. Is that your first? Its hard to get pregnant in that age and they said that it's hard to deliver.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, this is my first and as far as being "hard to get pregnant in that age" I wouldn't know as I was not trying to get pregnant. And I have yet to hear any delivery story, no matter the age, where I thought,"Now that sounds easy."Click to expand...

I am 44 with my first!!!! Nrs2772 we are nearly due date buddies! ROCK ON!!!
It can be hard to get pregnant at 22 if you've got issues....Age alone is not a barrier and certainly I have not heard about an automatic 'hard to deliver' story for older moms....If you have medical issues, you may have trouble with pregnancy and delivery at ANY age...

Baby dust!!!!!!!


----------



## sv123

hi all, i'm 35 and due 28th may, just before my 36th birthday! we decided to wait till now to have kids for usual reasons career, enjoying child free life first etc, decided now was the right time for a new chapter in our lives and happened first time!!! so have everything crossed now it'll all go well, early days at min but still excited :))


----------



## DeeM73

sv123 said:


> hi all, i'm 35 and due 28th may, just before my 36th birthday! we decided to wait till now to have kids for usual reasons career, enjoying child free life first etc, decided now was the right time for a new chapter in our lives and happened first time!!! so have everything crossed now it'll all go well, early days at min but still excited :))

Aww congratulations!!Hope all s going well :happydance: xx


----------



## April2012

dmama said:


> Nrs2772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janicate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nrs2772 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else in here that is over 35 and this is your first pregnancy? I am 39 and this is my first pregnancy. I am just wondering if anyone else is in the
> "same boat" so to speak. :baby:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh. Is that your first? Its hard to get pregnant in that age and they said that it's hard to deliver.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, this is my first and as far as being "hard to get pregnant in that age" I wouldn't know as I was not trying to get pregnant. And I have yet to hear any delivery story, no matter the age, where I thought,"Now that sounds easy."Click to expand...
> 
> I am 44 with my first!!!! Nrs2772 we are nearly due date buddies! ROCK ON!!!
> It can be hard to get pregnant at 22 if you've got issues....Age alone is not a barrier and certainly I have not heard about an automatic 'hard to deliver' story for older moms....If you have medical issues, you may have trouble with pregnancy and delivery at ANY age...
> 
> Baby dust!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I thought....well, it is going to be hard to get pregnant at my age. I have been on birth control for ages. never had children. I consumed a fair amount of wine (alcohol is supposed to decrease fertility). So...when I get pregnant the first month off the pill...I was like..."WTF!"


----------



## Nrs2772

April2012 said:


> dmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nrs2772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janicate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nrs2772 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else in here that is over 35 and this is your first pregnancy? I am 39 and this is my first pregnancy. I am just wondering if anyone else is in the
> "same boat" so to speak. :baby:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh. Is that your first? Its hard to get pregnant in that age and they said that it's hard to deliver.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, this is my first and as far as being "hard to get pregnant in that age" I wouldn't know as I was not trying to get pregnant. And I have yet to hear any delivery story, no matter the age, where I thought,"Now that sounds easy."Click to expand...
> 
> I am 44 with my first!!!! Nrs2772 we are nearly due date buddies! ROCK ON!!!
> It can be hard to get pregnant at 22 if you've got issues....Age alone is not a barrier and certainly I have not heard about an automatic 'hard to deliver' story for older moms....If you have medical issues, you may have trouble with pregnancy and delivery at ANY age...
> 
> Baby dust!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought....well, it is going to be hard to get pregnant at my age. I have been on birth control for ages. never had children. I consumed a fair amount of wine (alcohol is supposed to decrease fertility). So...when I get pregnant the first month off the pill...I was like..."WTF!"Click to expand...

That's the thing, you just never know how difficult or easy it will be to become pregnant and age alone is not a factor.


----------



## Nrs2772

dmama said:


> Nrs2772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janicate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nrs2772 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else in here that is over 35 and this is your first pregnancy? I am 39 and this is my first pregnancy. I am just wondering if anyone else is in the
> "same boat" so to speak. :baby:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh. Is that your first? Its hard to get pregnant in that age and they said that it's hard to deliver.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, this is my first and as far as being "hard to get pregnant in that age" I wouldn't know as I was not trying to get pregnant. And I have yet to hear any delivery story, no matter the age, where I thought,"Now that sounds easy."Click to expand...
> 
> I am 44 with my first!!!! Nrs2772 we are nearly due date buddies! ROCK ON!!!
> It can be hard to get pregnant at 22 if you've got issues....Age alone is not a barrier and certainly I have not heard about an automatic 'hard to deliver' story for older moms....If you have medical issues, you may have trouble with pregnancy and delivery at ANY age...
> 
> Baby dust!!!!!!!Click to expand...

We are nearly due date buddies and yes, I agree, age alone does not dictate how your pregnancy will fair. I get a little irritated when some people seem to think anyone over the age of 35 is "ancient" and should not have a baby or they treat us as though we are some freak show at a circus. Both of my grandmothers had their last child in their late thirties as do many women, this has been going on since the beginning of time.


----------



## April2012

QUOTE]

We are nearly due date buddies and yes, I agree, age alone does not dictate how your pregnancy will fair. I get a little irritated when some people seem to think anyone over the age of 35 is "ancient" and should not have a baby or they treat us as though we are some freak show at a circus. Both of my grandmothers had their last child in their late thirties as do many women, this has been going on since the beginning of time.[/QUOTE]

To a large extent, it is all relative. Perhaps society should look at the overall health of the women. There are 25 year old women who are in far worse health than many 40 year old women.


----------



## LancyLass

Yep me too. (But very early days and had a serious scare this week where thought I'd miscarried. I've got to go back next week for another scan so not counting my chickens... and not spending much time on the PG forums as a bit too scared to acknowledge I'm actually pregnant in case it doesn't last!)


----------



## Maple Leaf

LancyLass said:


> Yep me too. (But very early days and had a serious scare this week where thought I'd miscarried. I've got to go back next week for another scan so not counting my chickens... and not spending much time on the PG forums as a bit too scared to acknowledge I'm actually pregnant in case it doesn't last!)

Sending you all the best wishes LancyLass. Google is NOT your friend - stay away from any negative posts they don't do any good. We are all a positive bunch on here!


----------



## LancyLass

Maple Leaf said:


> Sending you all the best wishes LancyLass. Google is NOT your friend - stay away from any negative posts they don't do any good. We are all a positive bunch on here!

Yup, I banned myself from Google last week and so far I'm sticking to it! Mind you I banned myself from the PG forums too but decided to dare to sneak a little look today!


----------



## Lyvid

:hugs: Sending prayers your way LancyLass. I found those first few weeks to be such a scary time. Make sure you come back on here and let us know when next week's scan comes back a-ok!


----------



## studentMW

Hello ladies, 
I hope everyone is well and enjoying your pregnancies so far! I am a 3rd year student midwife from Edinburgh, Scotland and have joined this forum for some help! I hope you won't be annoyed I have joined but I have to make a poster and leaflet regarding 'Mothers over 35'. I was wondering if any of you have any stories in the way you have been treated. Have there been any prejudice/discrimination against you because you are older? It is mainly aimed at first time mum's but if any of you have a story I would love to hear it so I can develop a theme. My poster will most likely be aimed at Midwives to inform them about care and management for women over 35. Please help if you can. Thank you!!!
Melanie


----------



## Samah007

Nrs2772 said:


> Is anyone else in here that is over 35 and this is your first pregnancy? I am 39 and this is my first pregnancy. I am just wondering if anyone else is in the
> "same boat" so to speak. :baby:

I know I'm late on this post but yes. I'm 36 and this is my first child. I noticed I get surprised looks or raised eyebrows from the nurses and medical assistants at my OB. I spoke to a nurse over the phone and she sounded surprised too.


----------



## DeeM73

My doctor and midwife didn't comment on my age at all and were so happy for me :) Said I was just a young thing at 37!!!! I think I worry more!!! ha ha x


----------



## cluelessnow

I'm 37 and it's my first.


----------



## DeeM73

Congratulations!!! x


----------



## April2012

After further thought, I think my age stigma is relatively self-imposed.


----------



## Nrs2772

I saw my doctor today and he checked for the baby's heartbeat and found it easily. The baby's heartbeat was 162. :baby: I was all smiles. My doctor is very professional and doesn't treat me like I am "ancient."


----------



## AngelUK

I have only encountered this age stigma on line. I thought nowadays it was getting more common for older women to become first time mums. It doesn't really bother me what other ppl say however. I don't think it would have been right for me to have a baby in my 20s. I wanted to finish uni and then I did an MA and I was not at all grown up enough then. But I admit I often wonder a lil when I see mums in their late teens or really early 20s. Ah well.


----------



## minkymoo

I'm not pregnant but I had my first (and only 1) 2 weeks before my 37th birthday this year. I'm glad I waited and enjoyed my life and career first, not that young mums can't do the same.

The only things I have struggled with - and what I *think* might be age related - is the lack of sleep and the aches in my bones. I also took a while to adjust to no 'me' time at the beginning, after having it for so many years. She's totally worth it though x


----------



## LancyLass

Lyvid said:


> :hugs: Sending prayers your way LancyLass. I found those first few weeks to be such a scary time. Make sure you come back on here and let us know when next week's scan comes back a-ok!

Thought I'd check back in with you all. Second scan was all good. Heartbeat good, measuring the right size. Back again for another scan in two weeks though because I'm still spotting :(


----------



## Lyvid

LancyLass said:


> Lyvid said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Sending prayers your way LancyLass. I found those first few weeks to be such a scary time. Make sure you come back on here and let us know when next week's scan comes back a-ok!
> 
> Thought I'd check back in with you all. Second scan was all good. Heartbeat good, measuring the right size. Back again for another scan in two weeks though because I'm still spotting :(Click to expand...

:hugs: So glad to hear the scan was good! I've read about gals who've spotted a lot and gone on to have perfectly healthy babies. Try not to worry too much, at least now you know baby is just fine. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## davecr033

I am 35 and first time pregnancy after IVF. I totally changed doctors when my first OB told me I had to have all these extra tests due to my age. New doc is wonderful and doesn't want any tests I don't have to have. She understands that its not age related but more genetics related. 

I agree iwth all of you that its not an age thing but people should be happy for you no matter what.


----------



## bluebirddream

I'm 38 and pregnant with my first :) I'll be 39 when our little bluebird arrives :)


----------



## DeeM73

Congratulations!!! x


----------



## CeeDee

Congrats everyone!


----------



## SuperAwesome

I'm also 38 and pregnant with my first. Today I went to see my regular doctor for a checkup, and she told me she was 36 with her first and 39 with her second. So I'm in good hands there.


----------



## betho875

Hi All,

I'm 35 and pregnant with my first, 27 weeks today  

x


----------



## DeeM73

Congrats!!!! x


----------



## Keebs

Congratulations everyone!! xx

I'm 36 and over the moon the be pregnant with my first :)


----------



## robinator

Conceived my first 2 days after my 36th bday.


----------



## JJBump1

Hi there and welcome. I'm 41 and 33 weeks pregnant with my first. As my doctor says "life begins at 40"! She had one child in her 30's and another in her 40's :winkwink:


----------



## DeeM73

Congrats :happydance: x


----------



## Silverlilly

Congrats to everyone! I turned 35 this summer and am pregnant for a second time (first was an early miscarriage). Wishing you all h&h pregnancies!


----------



## Viking15

Hi! I'm 37 and just got my BFP last week. It's still sinking in. The due date is July 15, 2012. My birthday is July 11. It will be interesting to see if the baby is early or not. July is just destined to be our big month. My husband was born On July 3. We got married on July 7. We didn't plan to have a baby in July, but I wasn't going to pass up the opportunity!


----------



## luvmypups

I'm 37 will be a month before my 38 when the lil one gets here. My hubby's is 50, so it will definitely be a challenge for us (a welcomed one). Hey, you're only as young as you feel right?


----------



## Sunshine12

Im 38 and hubby is 40. This is our first. My first thought when I found out was that I feel too young to have kids! lol x


----------



## DeeM73

Congratulations!!!! x


----------



## Nrs2772

Congratulations Everyone!:happydance:


----------



## MillandRox

I am 35 and found out i was pregnant 2 weeks ago. I'm due in 7th of July!!! I have so many questions and am sepnding lots of time on the net researching - nice ro have you ladies to go through this new experience with.x


----------



## LuvLittleBean

I'm 35 and so is OH. This is our first child and we're superexcited to be parents.


----------



## CeeDee

Congrats everyone!


----------



## MillandRox

Hello,
I told one of my close friends today about my good news, she was very happy for me but then started talking about how she would be worried and would panic if she was pregnant as she is 35 (i'm also 35!) and all the scarey risks associated with it. Anyway for some reason the conversation has stayed with me and i dont seem to be bale to shake it off. I knew about the risks before but thought the chances are actually quite low of having issues with baby. I know the risks increase as you get older but they are still quite low.

Commments, thoughts please. I need some input on this.

Thanks
MillandRox


----------



## AngelUK

I don't get that reaction. 35 is not being in your dotage! I know countless of families who continue having babies into their mid 30s or even 40s. Yeah the risks for Downs increase at 35 but let us face it, the increase from 34 to 35 is not that huge. So does your friend _now that she is so old_ give up on the idea of having kids? How sad. I am 41 and I am expecting twins and so far all is fine. My SIL was over 40 when she had her first and went on to have twin boys later. All three of them are healthy. My friend had her first at 39 and her second at 41. Another friend had her first at 36 and her second at 39. Both are healthy. I could go on with this list as I know so many ppl who started their family after 35 with never a problem at all. And please also remember that in the days before the pill it was completely normal for women to have babies throughout their 30s and even into their 40s. There was an article linked here somewhere that even mentioned that Darwin's wife gave birth to their last child aged 49. Please do not drive yourself crazy with worry and maybe just maybe your friend is just a _lil _jealous? Good luck to you and h&h 9 months xxx


----------



## Borboleta

I just love this thread:). It is so nice to see all of us ladies over 35 having our first babies:). I am 38 and hubby will be 42 when our baby boy comes in February. My mom was 37 when she had me and 38 when she had my sister. So I am going right along with her. God bless us older moms:).


----------



## CeeDee

MillandRox, I totally agree with AngelUK. There are risks with every pregnancy. I think the over 35 myth has really been blown out of proportion. A lot of younger moms assume they&#8217;ll have a healthy baby and a lot of older moms worry for nothing. Both of my grandmothers had children well past 35 and they were all healthy.


----------



## Jax41

Sorry, I'm a TTC stalker :blush: but I just wanted to say congratulations to all of you, thank you for letting me read your thread and giving me hope to never let go of my dream to be a Mummy!!! :flower:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sunshine12

MillandRox said:


> Hello,
> I told one of my close friends today about my good news, she was very happy for me but then started talking about how she would be worried and would panic if she was pregnant as she is 35 (i'm also 35!) and all the scarey risks associated with it. Anyway for some reason the conversation has stayed with me and i dont seem to be bale to shake it off. I knew about the risks before but thought the chances are actually quite low of having issues with baby. I know the risks increase as you get older but they are still quite low.
> 
> Commments, thoughts please. I need some input on this.
> 
> Thanks
> MillandRox

Jeez if that was my close friend I would seriously be reconsidering her status! What a stupid thing to say to someone. Anyway, whilst the statistics suggests that risks go up at 35 its not something I would worry myself about if I were you and you are still more than likely to have a healthy pregnancy.xx


----------



## Sunshine12

Jax41 said:


> Sorry, I'm a TTC stalker :blush: but I just wanted to say congratulations to all of you, thank you for letting me read your thread and giving me hope to never let go of my dream to be a Mummy!!! :flower:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

FX'd for you hun. xx


----------



## rebecca_mom2b

I am new to the site. I am 37 and will be 38 when I deliver my first! I am almost 8 weeks along after 12 years of trying. I am not thinking of the possible problems. We are not doing any invasive testing, just the NT and level II ultrasound.

Happy to be here, finally!


----------



## CeeDee

Happy to have you rebecca_mom2b! H&H 9 months!


----------



## MillandRox

studentMW said:


> Hello ladies,
> I hope everyone is well and enjoying your pregnancies so far! I am a 3rd year student midwife from Edinburgh, Scotland and have joined this forum for some help! I hope you won't be annoyed I have joined but I have to make a poster and leaflet regarding 'Mothers over 35'. I was wondering if any of you have any stories in the way you have been treated. Have there been any prejudice/discrimination against you because you are older? It is mainly aimed at first time mum's but if any of you have a story I would love to hear it so I can develop a theme. My poster will most likely be aimed at Midwives to inform them about care and management for women over 35. Please help if you can. Thank you!!!
> Melanie

Hi there, would love to help. I'm very early on in my journey (just over 6 weeks) but i'll keep you updated. Are you mainly intersted from a a prespective of how we are treated by the Health care proffesionals or wider than that. Let me know and i will keep it in mind as i go through my journey and feedback to you.

Best of luck with your studies.


----------



## MillandRox

AngelUK said:


> I don't get that reaction. 35 is not being in your dotage! I know countless of families who continue having babies into their mid 30s or even 40s. Yeah the risks for Downs increase at 35 but let us face it, the increase from 34 to 35 is not that huge. So does your friend _now that she is so old_ give up on the idea of having kids? How sad. I am 41 and I am expecting twins and so far all is fine. My SIL was over 40 when she had her first and went on to have twin boys later. All three of them are healthy. My friend had her first at 39 and her second at 41. Another friend had her first at 36 and her second at 39. Both are healthy. I could go on with this list as I know so many ppl who started their family after 35 with never a problem at all. And please also remember that in the days before the pill it was completely normal for women to have babies throughout their 30s and even into their 40s. There was an article linked here somewhere that even mentioned that Darwin's wife gave birth to their last child aged 49. Please do not drive yourself crazy with worry and maybe just maybe your friend is just a _lil _jealous? Good luck to you and h&h 9 months xxx


Hello, thank you for helping try to put my mond at ease. I agree with everything you have said. Thinking about it, she was happy for me but not as excited as i expected her to be. Also she did say that maybe she aught to get pregnant too. I think it was a shock to her and was not expecting it and reacted in a way that came right away. It's fine she is entitled to think what she wants but i dont think i will talk to her about this subject unless she brings it up as i dont want to end up feeling that way again.

Thanks again for your comforting comments. I really appreciate it.


----------



## MillandRox

CeeDee said:


> MillandRox, I totally agree with AngelUK. There are risks with every pregnancy. I think the over 35 myth has really been blown out of proportion. A lot of younger moms assume theyll have a healthy baby and a lot of older moms worry for nothing. Both of my grandmothers had children well past 35 and they were all healthy.

Yes, i do think they are blow out of proportion. I want to do some research on line on this subject just to stop all this worry for me or anyone else who gets this issue on their mind. I'll share what i find on here.


----------



## MillandRox

Sunshine12 said:


> MillandRox said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> I told one of my close friends today about my good news, she was very happy for me but then started talking about how she would be worried and would panic if she was pregnant as she is 35 (i'm also 35!) and all the scarey risks associated with it. Anyway for some reason the conversation has stayed with me and i dont seem to be bale to shake it off. I knew about the risks before but thought the chances are actually quite low of having issues with baby. I know the risks increase as you get older but they are still quite low.
> 
> Commments, thoughts please. I need some input on this.
> 
> Thanks
> MillandRox
> 
> Jeez if that was my close friend I would seriously be reconsidering her status! What a stupid thing to say to someone. Anyway, whilst the statistics suggests that risks go up at 35 its not something I would worry myself about if I were you and you are still more than likely to have a healthy pregnancy.xxClick to expand...

Hi sunshine12 - i think i will put her reaction down to her own worries and neurosis but if it happens again and i feel she is doind it on purpose then i will certainly start to think about if she is a good friend.


----------



## Conina

Hi all can I join you? I've just found out I'm expecting my first. DH is 36, I'm turning 36 next month (holding on to 35 like grim death!!) 

I have my first dr appointment on Monday so we'll see what he says then.

H&H 9 months everyone!!


----------



## AngelUK

Welcome and h&h 9 months :D


----------



## CeeDee

Congrats Conina!


----------



## peacebaby

hi all
hoping to join you all...am 37, 38 in the new year and cautiously expecting our first after an MC in April. good to have our own 35+ cosy place on forum.
Trying to stay calm as I had an early scan today, mainly to rule out ectopic but the sonographer was rather negative saying all she could see was a gestational sac & a yolk and that it should be embryo with a pole according to my LMP(5wk6days). So am due for yet another scan in 2 weeks time..it's going to be a long wait!

wishing everyone a H&H 9 mnths:flower:


----------



## Borboleta

Going to be cheering for you and your baby peace baby:). Hope the next 2 weeks go by really fast:). God bless you both:).


----------



## AngelUK

Welcome and good luck peacebaby!


----------



## Torontogal

Welcome Conina and Peacebaby! 
Peacebaby, good luck on your scan in two weeks. You were probably just a lil' early.


----------



## peacebaby

thanks everyone, your prayers and wishes mean so much :flower:

Torontogal that's what dh & I thought too and we're hoping so. The lady really spooked us, I was feeling so positive until then. Started progesterone supps tonight and am hoping the few days of low progesterone didn't cause a problem. If I had my way I really wouldn't opt for an early scan, it causes more stress than necessary. Just trying too keep distracted for the next 2 weeks, lol.

hoping you're all doing good:hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm 36 and just found out we are pregnant with our first! I'm so excited and happy! :D


----------



## AngelUK

Aww congrats and welcome to this board! :D


----------



## wookie130

I am not pregnant, nor am I yet 35 or older (I'm 33), but I had a mmc in July at 10 weeks, and had a D&C. DH and I have been trying desperately to conceive ever since, and I have an appointment on Dec. 19th, hopefully to begin some testing.

I just want to pop in, and tell all of you pregnant ladies congratulations, and how much I enjoy this thread. It gives me such great hope to know that it is still possible for DH and I. I know in the end, our ability or time to conceive depends on the Lord's plans for us, but we still can have hope, you know?

I just love your stories. Thanks for sharing your experiences, and I hope to be joining you in your journeys to having your first child!


----------



## Torontogal

wookie130 said:


> I am not pregnant, nor am I yet 35 or older (I'm 33), but I had a mmc in July at 10 weeks, and had a D&C. DH and I have been trying desperately to conceive ever since, and I have an appointment on Dec. 19th, hopefully to begin some testing.
> 
> I just want to pop in, and tell all of you pregnant ladies congratulations, and how much I enjoy this thread. It gives me such great hope to know that it is still possible for DH and I. I know in the end, our ability or time to conceive depends on the Lord's plans for us, but we still can have hope, you know?
> 
> I just love your stories. Thanks for sharing your experiences, and I hope to be joining you in your journeys to having your first child!

At 33, your chances are excellent. Good on you for being proactive and beginning testing now. Good luck to you!


----------



## dodgercpkl

wookie130 said:


> I am not pregnant, nor am I yet 35 or older (I'm 33), but I had a mmc in July at 10 weeks, and had a D&C. DH and I have been trying desperately to conceive ever since, and I have an appointment on Dec. 19th, hopefully to begin some testing.
> 
> I just want to pop in, and tell all of you pregnant ladies congratulations, and how much I enjoy this thread. It gives me such great hope to know that it is still possible for DH and I. I know in the end, our ability or time to conceive depends on the Lord's plans for us, but we still can have hope, you know?
> 
> I just love your stories. Thanks for sharing your experiences, and I hope to be joining you in your journeys to having your first child!

I love your attitude! I'm so sorry for your loss, but I couldn't agree more with you that God has a plan for you (and me!). I hope the testing brings you to a BFP! :)


----------



## RNTTC2011

I'm 36 and preggers with our first too! I will be 37 before the baby is born. I'm thinking #2 will have to be tried for pretty soon after as I would like 2 before I am 40. I, too, like these threads as they all give me hope and I feel the support from everyone! H&H 9 months everyone! :hugs:


----------



## want2bmomma

Hey ladies, hope I can join y'all. I am 35 (36 in a few weeks) and pregnant with our first after a MC in May. I think because of my MC have been worried that my symptoms aren't enough if you will.....I know crazy. I go for my first scan next week so trying to stay positive until then.


----------



## CeeDee

Welcome ladies!

I hope all goes well at your scan, want2b!


----------



## GaiaSN

Conceived at 37, just turned 38. :)


----------



## Lil one

Hi all,

Just found this site, thankfully, cause I was starting to freak out a bit. Pregnant with our first & I am 45! We weren't trying, nor were we trying not to, but we are on :cloud9:!!

Had my first appt. with my GP last week & she confirmed with her own pee on a stick what my home pee on a stick said...we're pregnant! :happydance: My initial OB appt. got bumped today, what's with babies wanting to be born?? :winkwink: I thought we were going to get our 1st ultra sound today & confirm everything was normal.

The only symptoms I have had, so far, are mild nausea (almost constant) and sore, growing boobs. So when in the last couple days the boobs seem to be shrinking and don't really hurt I am freaking that something has gone wrong! Nausea is still there, & I keep telling myself it is my friend.

BUT after reading the threads on this site about pregnancy symptoms coming and going my mind is more at ease. Thank you. Been doing a lot of research on the net & well it can be a scary place.

They rescheduled the US for monday, but I still don't have the initial OB appt for another week after that. With all you hear about 'advanced maternal age' problems I am a bit nervous.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Gia7777

Lil one said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just found this site, thankfully, cause I was starting to freak out a bit. Pregnant with our first & I am 45! We weren't trying, nor were we trying not to, but we are on :cloud9:!!
> 
> Had my first appt. with my GP last week & she confirmed with her own pee on a stick what my home pee on a stick said...we're pregnant! :happydance: My initial OB appt. got bumped today, what's with babies wanting to be born?? :winkwink: I thought we were going to get our 1st ultra sound today & confirm everything was normal.
> 
> The only symptoms I have had, so far, are mild nausea (almost constant) and sore, growing boobs. So when in the last couple days the boobs seem to be shrinking and don't really hurt I am freaking that something has gone wrong! Nausea is still there, & I keep telling myself it is my friend.
> 
> BUT after reading the threads on this site about pregnancy symptoms coming and going my mind is more at ease. Thank you. Been doing a lot of research on the net & well it can be a scary place.
> 
> They rescheduled the US for monday, but I still don't have the initial OB appt for another week after that. With all you hear about 'advanced maternal age' problems I am a bit nervous.
> 
> Thanks for listening.

Hi, welcome and a huge congrats!! I noticed you are in AZ, I am as well! I am 40 (41 next month) and also pregnant with my first (we tried unsuccessfully for 8 years and stopped trying when I turned 40, go figure...)


----------



## Lil one

Thanks Gia... I'm up in the high country as you low landers say. Congrats to you as well. 

HH9mo!


----------



## Cleokatrah

I've been lurking here but just decided to go heck with it and register. I'm 37 and 28 weeks. Hubby and I have been married 12 years. I just discovered I had Endo a couple years ago and seven months after a successful operation, we are pregnant with our first. I actually hope to carry 1-2 more in the next 5 years, which I know is going to be hard but hey, it is well worth it.

On top of it being our first, I personally am a little nervous because I've never been especially drawn toward kids. Not out of personal choice; I was just never around them much. I didn't babysit and both hubby and I are kinda loners. My friends with kids all moved away and I never made new ones. At least not close ones. So I'm a little nervous about who our LO is going to play with and how my maternal instincts will fare.

But we are both happy as bumblees


----------



## RNTTC2011

Welcome Cleo! I worry sometimes about how I will be with my kids as I feel awkward sometimes with my nieces/nephews but I have faith that it will come when my baby arrives. That's hard that you don't have any close friends with kids. Have you thought about mommy & me groups after the baby is born to connect with other moms? Otherwise it will come when your kids start preschool or kindergarten cuz of the birthday parties. Plus you always have us girls from BNB to talk to!! GL and I'm sure you will be great parents!


----------



## Cleokatrah

I found a website for families in my area that has play groups and other resources on it. I'm going to give that a try, and also find a good church. I will be a stay at home mom and I have always wanted to try charity work so I think now, or at least within the next year, is a really good time to start. 

I also have a cousin who just had her first also at 36 years old. We don't live in the same state but we are close and talk frequently. It helps ALOT. I keep sending her gifts and telling her she's my guinea pg ;-)

Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## want2bmomma

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is doing well. I just got a call from my clinic and will be going in tomorrow afternoon for an early OB scan, so I will let y'all know how it goes afterwards. So I have started having nausea throughout the day that seems manageable as long as I snack all day long (I know what a problem to have snacking all day).


----------



## RNTTC2011

GL want2! Lots of baby :dust: to you!!


----------



## lotusflower

Congratulations Everybody... it's been a while since I've been on here.... can't believe how fast pregnancy is flying by. Baby's going to be here before I know it!


----------



## Nrs2772

It's so nice to see all the new ladies on here :hugs:


----------



## CeeDee

Hello lotusflower!

Congrats on :pink: Nrs!


----------



## SaucySac38

Hello all!

We are 38 and expecting our first baby (have 2 step-daughters) by the time we both turn 39!


----------



## Borboleta

I am getting excited, nervous, stressed, happy ... All these feelings coming to me at once:wacko:. 9 more weeks to go and my little Thiago Lucca will be here. :happydance: 

How are you ladies been feeling? I am doing well. Just a little more tired than usual and having lots of heartburn!!! I love pep acid!!! I am still teaching my zumba and weight classes although it is getting a little harder I got say. Found out about 3 weeks ago that I got gestational diabetes which I am not happy about that :growlmad:, but I can deal with the lack of sugar for 2 more months I guess :cry:. 

I am going to have my last ultrasound in 2 weeks to see the size of the baby and how he is doing. My last one was at 18 weeks during my amnio so I am really excited to see how big he got! 

My belly is getting bigger but not huge yet. Everyone tells me that I am all belly. I gained about 15 1/2 pounds until now. My goal was to be around 20 pounds so I might be a little over that by the time he comes :haha:. 

I love this thread! I feel right a home with you ladies:). Wish you all a Merry Christmas and a happy 2012 with our healthy babies in our arms:).


----------



## SaucySac38

Happy Holidays to you as well! So exciting to be so close to the finish line!


----------



## bunda

:hi: hello ladies,

gosh, you lot sound like a lovely bunch. I'm 35 (a mere spring chicken compared to some on here, I know) and am due in August. 

It's amazing to see so many lovely mums who are brave enough to sport a bump when the medical community likes to pretend we're the geriatrics of the maternity ward. I say, our bodies at our age have never been fitter. We're in better shape at 40 today than a 25 year old was a century ago.


----------



## SaucySac38

Hello club. This first time thing is a harrowing ride. Hope you all are doing well today!


----------



## teresapk

hey ladies! i'm 37 and this is my first, i just got my BFP today, how's that for a happy new year!


----------



## Nrs2772

Congrats to all the new Moms, A Happy and Healthy 9 Months!:dust:


----------



## SaucySac38

My tenure here was short. Good luck on the journey ladies. Hopefully, I will be in this club again.


----------



## RNTTC2011

SaucySac38 said:


> My tenure here was short. Good luck on the journey ladies. Hopefully, I will be in this club again.

I'm so sorry for your loss! :hug:


----------



## CeeDee

Welcome to all the new ladies!

Sorry for your loss SaucySAc. :hugs:


----------



## dawno

I'm 41 and pregnant for the very first time!


----------



## firsttimer21

So glad to see this is more common than I thought. I'm 35 and PG with my first, but I'll be 36 when I deliver. I know I should jump ahead but we'd like to have a second and then I'll be probably 37/38. Sounds so old b/c my mom had me at 16 so she is only 52 right now! 52 with a 35 year old! When I'm 50 my baby will only be 14!


----------



## bunda

don't worry about that. The important thing is you're in this adventure RIGHT NOW and you'll be as young as you'll ever be whatever your child's age. 

Even if you were only 16 years older than your kid, they'd STILL roll their eyes and call you old fashioned when they're a teenager. That's just how it is.

What an adventure. I'll turn 36 when my August beanie turns 4 months old. I hope I'll have the energy and capacity to squeeze out a second or third before my ovaries wind down. Twins would be quite cool with me (I think) but I have a scan next Wednesday, so I'll find out then.


----------



## spikey doodle

Nrs2772 said:


> janicate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nrs2772 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else in here that is over 35 and this is your first pregnancy? I am 39 and this is my first pregnancy. I am just wondering if anyone else is in the
> "same boat" so to speak. :baby:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh. Is that your first? Its hard to get pregnant in that age and they said that it's hard to deliver.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, this is my first and as far as being "hard to get pregnant in that age" I wouldn't know as I was not trying to get pregnant. And I have yet to hear any delivery story, no matter the age, where I thought,"Now that sounds easy."Click to expand...

Lol! I know that feeling, after reading all the doom & gloom literature, and I got pregnant on my first & only attempt at 37. We're not all old moos! :cool:

Not to mention, I have so much more to offer a child now, than I ever did 15 years ago!


----------



## spikey doodle

bunda said:


> :hi: hello ladies,
> 
> It's amazing to see so many lovely mums who are brave enough to sport a bump when the medical community likes to pretend we're the geriatrics of the maternity ward. I say, our bodies at our age have never been fitter. We're in better shape at 40 today than a 25 year old was a century ago.

Hello Bunda:wave:

Well yunno, I find it quite ironic. Most 20-something year olds these days don't strike me as particularly healthy, between boozing, smoking and fast food junkies...

Just the other day, when I bought my pregnancy test, another young woman (couldn't be older than 20) bought one too. She was seriously overweight, smoking and had a trolley full of junk food. 

I may be older, but I am healthy, I think that goes a long way.


----------



## DueSeptember

*Hi :wave: Ladies...I am 29 just saying Hi when I try to have another Baby it might be closer to 35 *


----------



## milesaway1113

hi ladies. im 35 and pregnant the first time too. im due in April.... :)


----------



## laylabird

Hi everyone! I am 40 and pregnant with my first, due in June. Found out yesterday we're expecting a little girl!


----------



## spikey doodle

Congrats Laylabird and Milesaway! :D


----------



## ame704

I'm 35 and 8 weeks pregnant with our first and maybe only. LOL. I am a nervous wreak. I will be 36 yrs old when he/she will be born. IS anyone nervous about the NT scan and being 35 and older?


----------



## bunda

ame704 said:


> I'm 35 and 8 weeks pregnant with our first and maybe only. LOL. I am a nervous wreak. I will be 36 yrs old when he/she will be born. IS anyone nervous about the NT scan and being 35 and older?

yes, but the odds are still in our favour. So chances are everything will be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Nrs2772

ame704 said:


> I'm 35 and 8 weeks pregnant with our first and maybe only. LOL. I am a nervous wreak. I will be 36 yrs old when he/she will be born. IS anyone nervous about the NT scan and being 35 and older?


I wasn't nervous, perhaps I was a little naive at the time, but I try to keep a positive outlook. In the first trimester you could worry yourself to death and if you have to see a high risk doctor it can kind of be gloomy, but you should always think on the positive side and beware of what can go wrong. In other words, do not stick your head in the sand, but don't worry all the time, neither will you do you any good.:hugs:


----------



## ame704

Nrs2772 said:


> ame704 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 35 and 8 weeks pregnant with our first and maybe only. LOL. I am a nervous wreak. I will be 36 yrs old when he/she will be born. IS anyone nervous about the NT scan and being 35 and older?
> 
> 
> I wasn't nervous, perhaps I was a little naive at the time, but I try to keep a positive outlook. In the first trimester you could worry yourself to death and if you have to see a high risk doctor it can kind of be gloomy, but you should always think on the positive side and beware of what can go wrong. In other words, do not stick your head in the sand, but don't worry all the time, neither will you do you any good.:hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you! Did your scans go ok? You seem to be doing really good. I love this part of the forum.


----------



## Nrs2772

ame704 said:


> Nrs2772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ame704 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 35 and 8 weeks pregnant with our first and maybe only. LOL. I am a nervous wreak. I will be 36 yrs old when he/she will be born. IS anyone nervous about the NT scan and being 35 and older?
> 
> 
> I wasn't nervous, perhaps I was a little naive at the time, but I try to keep a positive outlook. In the first trimester you could worry yourself to death and if you have to see a high risk doctor it can kind of be gloomy, but you should always think on the positive side and beware of what can go wrong. In other words, do not stick your head in the sand, but don't worry all the time, neither will you do you any good.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! Did your scans go ok? You seem to be doing really good. I love this part of the forum.Click to expand...


All my tests have come back negative that I have taken and all my scans have been good, She is growing like she should. I have to see a high risk doctor because in the past I had high blood pressure and I have diabetes. I have not taken anything for blood pressure is almost three years and my blood pressure is fine and has been fine throughout the pregnancy thus far. I am taking a pill @ night before bed for my diabetes only because my dr wants my fasting level under 90 in the morning, but other than that my blood sugar levels have been great and prior to about 19 weeks pregnancy I had not taken any medication for diabetes in 2 1/2 years. I learned how to control it through diet. LORD willing in a couple of months I will have a healthy baby girl. :cloud9:


----------



## ame704

Nrs2772 said:


> ame704 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nrs2772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ame704 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 35 and 8 weeks pregnant with our first and maybe only. LOL. I am a nervous wreak. I will be 36 yrs old when he/she will be born. IS anyone nervous about the NT scan and being 35 and older?
> 
> 
> I wasn't nervous, perhaps I was a little naive at the time, but I try to keep a positive outlook. In the first trimester you could worry yourself to death and if you have to see a high risk doctor it can kind of be gloomy, but you should always think on the positive side and beware of what can go wrong. In other words, do not stick your head in the sand, but don't worry all the time, neither will you do you any good.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! Did your scans go ok? You seem to be doing really good. I love this part of the forum.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All my tests have come back negative that I have taken and all my scans have been good, She is growing like she should. I have to see a high risk doctor because in the past I had high blood pressure and I have diabetes. I have not taken anything for blood pressure is almost three years and my blood pressure is fine and has been fine throughout the pregnancy thus far. I am taking a pill @ night before bed for my diabetes only because my dr wants my fasting level under 90 in the morning, but other than that my blood sugar levels have been great and prior to about 19 weeks pregnancy I had not taken any medication for diabetes in 2 1/2 years. I learned how to control it through diet. LORD willing in a couple of months I will have a healthy baby girl. :cloud9:Click to expand...

CONGRATS! So exciting and happy to hear everything is good to go with your pregnancy...


----------



## spikey doodle

Don't stress Ame, if you are a healthy person, than chances are everything will be just fine ;-) And congrats!


----------



## Caseys

Even if you do get bad numbers it doesn't mean anything's wrong. I was given 1:5 chance of Downs due to bloodwork with the NT scan and it scared the hell out of me. I am now 35 weeks, expecting a healthy boy. I know he's healthy, he won't stop kicking his mama in the ribs!


----------



## ame704

Caseys said:


> Even if you do get bad numbers it doesn't mean anything's wrong. I was given 1:5 chance of Downs due to bloodwork with the NT scan and it scared the hell out of me. I am now 35 weeks, expecting a healthy boy. I know he's healthy, he won't stop kicking his mama in the ribs!

CONGRATS! Great news!

I LOVE this forum. I really do. I don't know why I am so paranoid about my first pregnancy. Every little thing worries me. I stopped having sore boobs and now I think I miscarried. It is ridiculous. I just saw heartbeat and I see it again on 1/16. I really hope this pregnancy last. I never had a miscarriage and my husband and I got pregnant on the first try. So I think I am getting myself so paranoid because of how people perceive over 35 +years old and pregnant. My sister said that since we got pregnant so quickly, it is a good sign. Not sure if that statistically makes a difference, does anyone know?


----------



## spikey doodle

ame704 said:


> So I think I am getting myself so paranoid because of how people perceive over 35 +years old and pregnant. My sister said that since we got pregnant so quickly, it is a good sign. Not sure if that statistically makes a difference, does anyone know?

Yeah I think there is a lot of 35+ paranoia, but interestingly, though statistics are set numbers, the actual risks are not directly proportional. 
That is mostly due to other factors, such as overall health, weight, family history, etc.

I wondered the same about getting pregnant at first attempt, since that is what happened to us. All I could find was that it indicates that 
1. the timing was correct (which I always know since I feel very amorous when I ovulate!) 
2. Both sperms/egg are healthy, as well as the mother's body. 

So it's not too far fetch to conclude that getting pregnant on the first attempt is a sign of good health. Of course, that does not mean that complications will be avoided. The embryo can still develop problems, but the chances of a healthy baby are probably very good.


----------



## ame704

spikey doodle said:


> ame704 said:
> 
> 
> So I think I am getting myself so paranoid because of how people perceive over 35 +years old and pregnant. My sister said that since we got pregnant so quickly, it is a good sign. Not sure if that statistically makes a difference, does anyone know?
> 
> Yeah I think there is a lot of 35+ paranoia, but interestingly, though statistics are set numbers, the actual risks are not directly proportional.
> That is mostly due to other factors, such as overall health, weight, family history, etc.
> 
> I wondered the same about getting pregnant at first attempt, since that is what happened to us. All I could find was that it indicates that
> 1. the timing was correct (which I always know since I feel very amorous when I ovulate!)
> 2. Both sperms/egg are healthy, as well as the mother's body.
> 
> So it's not too far fetch to conclude that getting pregnant on the first attempt is a sign of good health. Of course, that does not mean that complications will be avoided. The embryo can still develop problems, but the chances of a healthy baby are probably very good.Click to expand...

Thank you! That makes sense. I was using a ovulation predictor kit and that is where the right timing came in. Also we eat pretty healthy. Although that is now out the window because I can't keep most healthy food down. LOL. I live on Cheerios, water and cheese.


----------



## spikey doodle

ame704 said:


> Although that is now out the window because I can't keep most healthy food down. LOL. I live on Cheerios, water and cheese.

LOL! I don't have any morning sickness yet, but I have developed an obsession for instant soup!


----------



## RNTTC2011

I have to count my lucky stars that I had about 3 weeks of some nausea but then it's gone now. I had two times where I thought I was going to be sick, but other than that, not much. My OH is keeping on a healthy diet (he does the cooking and grocery shopping). It's really sweet how much he does for me. I can't wait till our 12 week appointment on the 19th! Then a month later I get the amnio and dating scan. I hope it all goes by kind of fast. Am I weird because I haven't even looked on baby websites for stuff?? I think I don't want to jinx things, so am holding off. Also, we have to decide if we are gonna move prior to baby being born which will make a difference if we have an actual baby room or wait one more year to move into a house. We live in a one bedroom condo with a Rottweiler, so it's gonna get crowded fast. Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## want2bmomma

Hey ladies. I've been pretty fortunate too when it comes to MS....I only had some nausea for a few weeks, but now am feeling back to my old self. We had our 10wk appt. We heard the baby's heartbeat 162 bpm. The MD said all looked well. She also didn't say a whole lot about testing so I asked. She said it was my choice. So I think we have decided to have the first trimester testing...bloodwork and NT scan. So for all the ladies who did this testing, did you find it helpful?


----------



## Nrs2772

I just wanted to let everyone know I had my baby on March 9, 2012 @ 10:03pm. She was 7 pounds 15 ounces and 22 inches long. :cloud9:

https://cc4sims.com/maddv/421071_2797976352252_1343796342_32110524_1840074275_n.jpg


----------



## LuckyW

She's beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Torontogal

Nrs 2772 - Congratulations!!! She is the most adorable baby ever!! 

want2bmomma - Personally I found this testing to be very helpful as it helped us make an informed decision as to whether to do amnio or not. However, every couple feels differently about what to do. My advise would be to decide what you would do if you tested positive and then work back from there, and don't test unless you have your next course of action thought out. 

For example, we knew we would want the amnio if the bloodwork and NT testing had looked dicey. If you won't consider the amnio either way, then probably better not to bother with the testing because it could just create anxiety. On the other hand, if you want to 100% rule out downs and Trisonomy 18, it might be better to just skip the NT testing and bloodwork and go straight to amnio. If you're still not sure I would try to draw your health care provider out a little bit and run through the pros and cons with them.


----------



## CeeDee

NRS, Congrats!


----------



## RNTTC2011

NRS congrats! She looks beautiful!!


----------



## charlie15

Not sure if this is too late to join this thread but I am 39 and expecting my 1st. All things going well I will still be 39 when baby arrives (by 21 days!!) according to due date, Nov 1st. Anyone else 39 and pregnant, or just had their 1st??


----------



## Nrs2772

charlie15 said:


> Not sure if this is too late to join this thread but I am 39 and expecting my 1st. All things going well I will still be 39 when baby arrives (by 21 days!!) according to due date, Nov 1st. Anyone else 39 and pregnant, or just had their 1st??

I was 39 when I got pregnant, just turned 40 a little over a month ago and had my first just a little over a week ago.


----------



## charlie15

Nrs2772 said:


> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is too late to join this thread but I am 39 and expecting my 1st. All things going well I will still be 39 when baby arrives (by 21 days!!) according to due date, Nov 1st. Anyone else 39 and pregnant, or just had their 1st??
> 
> I was 39 when I got pregnant, just turned 40 a little over a month ago and had my first just a little over a week ago.Click to expand...

Ah congratulations! I hope all is well with you and your LO. Good to hear I'm not the only one having my 1st! How was your pregnancy? I have my booking appt in 2 weeks. At the moment though taking one day at a time and hoping I make it to the 2nd tri :)


----------



## Kiseki

I'm 41 and pregnant with my first, and will be 42 when he/she is born! Just 5+3 now, and keeping everything crossed that all is developing as it should.


----------



## Pebbles71

charlie15 said:


> Not sure if this is too late to join this thread but I am 39 and expecting my 1st. All things going well I will still be 39 when baby arrives (by 21 days!!) according to due date, Nov 1st. Anyone else 39 and pregnant, or just had their 1st??

I am 40 and according to home pregnancy test (I have taken 2 now both positive) I am now expecting my 1st. I will be 41 when my child is born, I will be going for official blood tests on Thursday. I figure I am 2 weeks on Wednesday, so should be due in December.


----------



## Nrs2772

charlie15 said:


> Nrs2772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is too late to join this thread but I am 39 and expecting my 1st. All things going well I will still be 39 when baby arrives (by 21 days!!) according to due date, Nov 1st. Anyone else 39 and pregnant, or just had their 1st??
> 
> I was 39 when I got pregnant, just turned 40 a little over a month ago and had my first just a little over a week ago.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah congratulations! I hope all is well with you and your LO. Good to hear I'm not the only one having my 1st! How was your pregnancy? I have my booking appt in 2 weeks. At the moment though taking one day at a time and hoping I make it to the 2nd tri :)Click to expand...

My pregnancy went well and the best thing you can do is take it one day at a time :)


----------



## SaucySac38

Popping back in to say hello. We are expecting again after the miscarriage. I am calm and hopeful. H&H pregnancies to all.


----------



## DeeM73

Aww congratulations! :hugs: x


----------



## CeeDee

Congrats Saucy!


----------



## Torontogal

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Nrs2772

:hugs:Congratulations


----------



## Pebbles71

Congrats!!


----------



## SaucySac38

Thank you so much everyone! After the first one ended, I was not sure I would be able to go through this again but, here I am and I am much calmer this time around. I am 5 weeks today.


----------



## Dunja

Hi there, i am also 36 still first trimester and first pregnancy... Stay cool;)


----------



## SaucySac38

One week until the first ultrasound. Getting a little more anxious and excited to see the heartbeat.


----------



## HPMINI

I am 38 currently, 39 in June and will hopefully be due in December - fingers crossed!
It's my first ever BFP so a bit scared!


----------



## sowanted

Hi everyone.

Can I join the party (or at least book a spot to attend hopefully not too far into the future)?

I'm 40. Was shocked silly in early March to see that line turn pink after our first 'calculated' attempt ~Valentine's Day. We weren't ignorant (or arrogant) enough to think it'd be that easy for we know a lot can go wrong, esp in the early days. Miscarried Easter weekend (at 9+1) and though very sad we are not devastated. 

Of course, we find ourselves asking many questions starting with 'why' and 'what if' but we are also heartened to know that conceiving is possible for us. We may be joining many others on the long and winding road to parenthood. Then again, we may produce a sticky bean next month.

Without an ovulation kit, I can't say for sure but I if I had to guess, I'd say ovulation is just around the corner. That is, if the signs can indeed return back to normal so soon. My abdomen region is still sore so I can't imagine having sex just yet...think we'll give it a month, to let the hcg levels get down to 'not pregnant' and just let things recalibrate.

All to say: I'll be following you along and hope to have good news to share myself soon!

Congrats to all you 'older first timers'. What an adventure this is, eh?!


----------



## missbb

Hi - yes Im 38 and pregnant with my first baby.


----------



## charlie15

Hello all newbies, I'm 39 and pregnant with my first...have my 12 week scan next week, I am getting more and more nervous with each day! I guess this is normal, but am just worried that there'll be nothing there!!


----------



## SaucySac38

Hi everyone!

sowanted - I miscarried the first time at 8 weeks (that anniversary is coming up so I am extra anxious right now) so understand being thrilled and sad at the same time. We conceived again after 2 normal cycles. It is heartening, hopeful and hard all at the same time. Hoping our peanut is a sticking one.

Welcome everyone else! This thread can be quiet but we are here. :happydance::flower:


----------



## manuiti

:wave: I'm 37 and got my first ever bfp 2 days ago! I'm only at 4 weeks today. Fingers crossed it sticks! :flower:


----------



## SaucySac38

Hello Manuiti!


----------



## charlie15

manuiti said:


> :wave: I'm 37 and got my first ever bfp 2 days ago! I'm only at 4 weeks today. Fingers crossed it sticks! :flower:

congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## HPMINI

charli15 - I know where you are coming from! Having had to tell people at work I now hope I wasn't imagining it and hope when a medical professional checks that there is evidence!


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies! I was on the thread with Manuiti and we both got BFP's shortly near one another. I am a bit worried about joining but decided to just let go and join. I had my 6 week scan today and saw the heartbeat and have another scan next Wednesday to make sure it's rising properly. Feeling nauseated, have food aversions, etc. How did you ladies that worked full time get through the first trimester? Thanks. Hoping we all have a H&H 9 months. :)


----------



## manuiti

yay! Great to see you on here Fro! And yay for your scan too! :happydance:


----------



## Nrs2772

froliky2011 said:


> How did you ladies that worked full time get through the first trimester? Thanks. Hoping we all have a H&H 9 months. :)

I basically came home every day after work and napped for a couple of hours, I was so tired!


----------



## Nrs2772

Congrats to all the newly pregnant women! Happy and Healthy nine months to all!:dust:


----------



## mzneenee26

April2012 said:


> I may be 34 (will be 35 when I deliver) and it is my first pregnancy...but I feel too young to have a baby!

I feel to old to be having a baby my first two was easy this baby has been very hard but good luck


----------



## rebekah05

I am 38 and pregnant with my first child. So happy and actually really glad I chose to wait. I lived a very full life, had lots of fun and traveled a lot so I am really ready now.


----------



## maidelyn

I don't think I've posted in here before, apologies if I have!

I'm 35 (36 in July) and my baby is due end October, we weren't specifically trying but weren't preventing too enthusiastically either :p
I'm only 17w1d but it feels like I've been pregnant forever and there's eternity left to go..... *sigh*
Didn't help that 10 days ago I had to have a 10cm cyst removed and they opened me up 7" to do so, therefore am feeling like I've had a c-section without having the baby at the end of it! Stuck at home bored to death........


----------



## charlie15

maidelyn said:


> I don't think I've posted in here before, apologies if I have!
> 
> I'm 35 (36 in July) and my baby is due end October, we weren't specifically trying but weren't preventing too enthusiastically either :p
> I'm only 17w1d but it feels like I've been pregnant forever and there's eternity left to go..... *sigh*
> Didn't help that 10 days ago I had to have a 10cm cyst removed and they opened me up 7" to do so, therefore am feeling like I've had a c-section without having the baby at the end of it! Stuck at home bored to death........

Oh you poor thing, how horrible. I hope you feel back to normal soon, well whatever normal is when your pregnant!!

I know what you mean, i feel like I've been pregnant a lot longer that 4 months and with this insomnia it's gonna drag!!!!


----------



## epsilon

Hi folks :wave: 36 (37 in July) and first time I've done this - due 31st December. Not feeling too bad so far, but I guess there's plenty of time for that!


----------



## SaucySac38

Enjoy the feeling good! My worst symptoms kicked in about week 6 and are just starting to ease off.


----------



## charlie15

epsilon said:


> Hi folks :wave: 36 (37 in July) and first time I've done this - due 31st December. Not feeling too bad so far, but I guess there's plenty of time for that!

congrats! you never know you may be one of the lucky ones who feels fine. I felt sick for maybe 3 weeks, tired for all of 1st tri and now feel fine. Good luck!


----------



## doodlebop

I'm 35 and expecting baby #1 in October! By the time baby arrives I'll be 36.


----------



## charlie15

doodlebop said:


> I'm 35 and expecting baby #1 in October! By the time baby arrives I'll be 36.

congratulations!


----------



## syberspaced

Congrats to all the pregnant ladies! This is baby number 3 for me, I have 2 daughters ages 16 and 12...I am 41 and will be 42 when this baby is born :)


----------



## epsilon

SaucySac38 said:


> Enjoy the feeling good! My worst symptoms kicked in about week 6 and are just starting to ease off.

Yeah, I felt a bit grim the beginning of week 6 and thought I was in for it, but then started feeling better and don't mind if that continues. Just spent three days feeling rather tired at a conference, but I was able to blame the heat (in Manchester! In May!)

The hard thing was keeping my mouth shut when seeing all these people I see once or twice a year at most, and who I know would be pleased for me. Why don't we have a mouth-zipping smiley?! :shrug:


----------



## SaucySac38

Mine ares still around though I am getting more good days in a row than before. I am waiting patiently for the morning I wake and feel rested and not like I still need to go to sleep.


----------



## Taurus8484

To all the pregnant ladies........please keep posting!!! 

I love this thread, Im 38 and trying for our first with hubby and just suffered a miscarriage on the 19th May.

This thread gives me so much hope.......love reading all the success stories and hopefully it wont be long before I can post on here too with a rainbow sticky bean!!!


----------



## charlie15

Taurus8484 said:


> To all the pregnant ladies........please keep posting!!!
> 
> I love this thread, Im 38 and trying for our first with hubby and just suffered a miscarriage on the 19th May.
> 
> This thread gives me so much hope.......love reading all the success stories and hopefully it wont be long before I can post on here too with a rainbow sticky bean!!!

Sorry for your loss Taurus :hugs: Here's to getting a BFP and a sticky one asap!


----------



## tweety pie

I am 40 and pregnant with our first and second (twins) conceived naturally.


----------



## SaucySac38

Hello tweety! Congratulations on the twins. I would have been fine with twins but we are having one and that will be all for us.


----------



## charlie15

tweety pie congratulations with the twins, how's your pregnancy been carrying 2?!


----------



## tweety pie

I am getting really fed up with waddling about now and the heat is getting me down i am only 5 ft 2 and weighed just over 8 stone and am now weighing over 11 stone but people keep telling me i look neat and that i don't look pregnant from the back, i sure feel it lol.
Because it is my first i don't really know if the pain etc is worse for twins than a singleton i have nothing to compare with.
You ladies will soon be here at 33 weeks is has flown by.


----------



## AngelUK

Congrats on twins and 33 weeks tweety pie :D


----------



## tweety pie

Angeluk Hi at how many weeks did you have your twins and what did they weigh? I think somedays that i will go to 38 and other days i wonder how i will get that far.


----------



## AngelUK

Hi Tweety Pie, I had them at 37 weeks by elective c-section as Sebastian was breach. Dominic weighed 3.074kg and Sebastian 2.896kg :)


----------



## tweety pie

They are going to induce me if they haven't arrived before 38 weeks. I would rather deliver naturally rather than a c section if possible. 
One of my girls is breech at the mo but still plenty of time to turn.


----------



## charlie15

tweety pie said:


> I am getting really fed up with waddling about now and the heat is getting me down i am only 5 ft 2 and weighed just over 8 stone and am now weighing over 11 stone but people keep telling me i look neat and that i don't look pregnant from the back, i sure feel it lol.
> Because it is my first i don't really know if the pain etc is worse for twins than a singleton i have nothing to compare with.
> You ladies will soon be here at 33 weeks is has flown by.

Blimey that must be hard being small and carrying 2 and in this heat!! the heat isn't really bothering me, I have put on a lot of weight but only got a small bump at the mo. Come august though I hope it's less stuffy!!

Keep us posted on any developments with the babies arrival!


----------



## tweety pie

Charlie15 I feel for you ladies carrying right through june july and august, i am glad i only have june to contend with. The nights are so stuffy and my bump is making it hard to sleep and i carn't get comfy no matter what position i try.
I will keep you updated on the twins arrival xx.


----------



## patooti

Hi all,
I'm 38 and just had a BFP this morning, period is 5 days late but I was 4 days late last month. We had been trying but then switched to NTNP. This month we BD'd a few days before I thought I would O but no more closer to that so this is unexpected had been trying previously for about a year. I'm really worried because this month I have been so focused on finishing my thesis I wasn't paying attention to folic acid or anything. And also I had a arthrogram MRI/XRay on my shoulder on the 10th of May which was the day after we BD'd and probably a day or two before O. 

Since I got my BFP I have been crying, I just feel so horrible. I even drank this weekend. How could I be so careless I just never in a million years thought a BFP would come this month after all this time.


----------



## tweety pie

Hi try not to worry and wait and see what the doctors says regarding the xray and remember lots of ladies get pregnant and don't know straight away and have perfectly healthy babies.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hi ladies! I've already been on this post before, but left because I suffered a miscarriage... so this isn't my first pregnancy, but I'm sure hoping that this will be my first sticky baby! I'm 36, and I found out I was pregnant a week ago and have already made it past the day that I miscarried last time, so I'm feeling pretty good about this pregnancy! :D

@Patooti - just remember that there are a ton of ladies who don't realize that they are pregnant until they are actively giving birth. There are a ton more that drink and do drugs and smoke actively throughout pregnancy. I think the big thing is the repetition. You know now, so now you can be careful! :) As for the x-ray... it was before ovulation so therefor before the baby was conceived! Try not to worry about it and just take each day as it comes. I'm a miscarriage survivor, so I know how much easier it is to say those things then to actually practice them, but my motto for this pregnancy is "I'm pregnant today and that's a great thing! Tomorrow will take care of itself." :) Hope that might help you too!


----------



## Maximoo2

Hello! Iam 35 and a month if that counts! This will be my first and Iam due in September. Already thinking about number two!
Good Luck!!:kiss:


----------



## SaucySac38

Hi to all the new moms to be!


----------



## stillwaiting2

I'm 40 and this is my fourth pregnancy (m/c on the first three) :cry:. So far so good on this one. I'm 5 weeks 2 days today. Low hcg levels but doubling every 24 hours.:happydance: My RE is very optimistic. Using Progesterone and estrogen supplements (crinone, progesterone in oil, and estradiol).:wacko: Having another blood test on Tuesday June 5.


----------



## AngelUK

stillwaiting2 congrats, good luck and :hugs: :)


----------



## charlie15

stillwaiting2 said:


> I'm 40 and this is my fourth pregnancy (m/c on the first three) :cry:. So far so good on this one. I'm 5 weeks 2 days today. Low hcg levels but doubling every 24 hours.:happydance: My RE is very optimistic. Using Progesterone and estrogen supplements (crinone, progesterone in oil, and estradiol).:wacko: Having another blood test on Tuesday June 5.

Congats, hope this is the sticky one for you x


----------



## Nrs2772

Congrats to all the newly pregnant ladies, a happy and healthy nine months and plenty of baby :dust: to all!


----------



## Juniperjan

patooti said:


> Hi all,
> I'm 38 and just had a BFP this morning, period is 5 days late but I was 4 days late last month. We had been trying but then switched to NTNP. This month we BD'd a few days before I thought I would O but no more closer to that so this is unexpected had been trying previously for about a year. I'm really worried because this month I have been so focused on finishing my thesis I wasn't paying attention to folic acid or anything. And also I had a arthrogram MRI/XRay on my shoulder on the 10th of May which was the day after we BD'd and probably a day or two before O.
> 
> Since I got my BFP I have been crying, I just feel so horrible. I even drank this weekend. How could I be so careless I just never in a million years thought a BFP would come this month after all this time.

Hi Patooti, just had to say to you that before I found out I was expecting, I had been to a wedding in Switzerland with a friend, drinking lots of red wine and not taking my vitamins and folic acid as I had pretty much given up on the elusive BFP! We'd been trying for almost 9 months with little success so I really didn't think it was going to happen and I had decided to let my hair down! My MW told me not to worry as a one off event like that isn't going to be bad thing. Admittedly I felt exactly as you do but you can't unwind the clock so just be healthy from now on!


----------



## epsilon

I did a few things in the couple of weeks before I knew: took ibuprofen, drank beer (not much), can't remember about folic acid - I got through about 30 days' worth over the three months we were trying, and some of the not taking days were when I knew I wasn't. I've been good every day since I found out though, which makes me feel better. A bit. Nothing I can do now to alter what I did anyway.


----------



## Larkspur

I am 36 with my first child due in August. 

Patootie, I got pregnant literally the first and only time my OH and I 'tried' (more like sheer laziness with contraception). When my period was late, I took a test, got a BFN and proceeded to have a dental x-ray and go to a Christmas party where there was a lot of wine consumed. 

Of course, when my period still didn't turn up two days later and I got a BFP, I was beside myself. But my midwife, doctor and dentist all assured me I had nothing to worry about and so far, this pregnancy has been totally problem-free and baby looks great in every scan. And when I started telling my friends with kids about my concerns, they pretty much all rolled their eyes and said they had pretty much the same thing happen, and all their kids are just fine.


----------



## CharlieQ

Hi All,

First time on a forum like this. I am 35 and 19 weeks pregnant with first baby. Absolutely thrilled :happydance:but nervous at the same time. Can't believe I am nearly half way there


----------



## AngelUK

Welcome CharlieQ and congrats! Hope you will find the forums as helpful and informative as I did/do. :)


----------



## KittiKat76

I am 35 and this is my first. Wanted this all my life just never found the right man!! Now i've found him. And my bean is almost at 20 weeks!! Cannot wait for end of November!


----------



## HPMINI

This is my first and I was 39 yesterday! I remember being unhappy at new year knowing that I was going to be a year older and still hadn't achieved my goal. However, I can honestly say that I got everything I wanted for my birthday this year!

Due on 11 December!


----------



## Ails99

I'm 38, will be just 39 when this little one arrives.. Had 1 MC last year.. Always wanted babies but only met my DH late in life. Still only 5+4, so I'm very nervous.. Can't wait to graduate to the second trimester forum..


----------



## prayingtogod

Hi Ladies, 

This is my first and I am 36 years old. I will be 37 in 3 weeks. Happy to be welcoming our little princess in December


----------



## Peggy O

37 and this ill be our 1st. We tried for over two years. I'm ecstatic! Due date Feb 13th.


----------



## HPMINI

Excellent news Peggy!


----------



## Nrs2772

Congrats to all the newly pregnant ladies.:happydance:


----------



## FebruaryMama

I am pregnant for the first time at age 39 (found out one day before my birthday) and completely in awe! I love children and have always wanted them - very excited (and nervous, too!). I am 8 weeks along and baby is due in February 2013. Happy and healthy pregnancies to everyone!


----------



## HPMINI

Excellent news Februarymama!


----------



## Little8a8y

I'm 34 now, but will be 35 in a month and am expecting Feb. 27, 2013. This is my first pregnancy...fingers crossed we get a healthy, happy baby. Wishing you all the same.


----------



## TRINITY25_99

I am 37 years old, will be 38 when I deliver, this is our first baby as well. We had so many issues, that we kinda just gave up, and then TA-DA here we are! It's the longest I've carried, so I have high hopes :) Many times the age issue has crossed my mind, being this is our first, but I try and ignore. Hubby and I did want to start our fam earlier than this, but it just wasn't meant to be then, and now it is :)


----------



## SloanPet77

Hello ladies, 

I am 35, DH 37. Just got my BFP last night at 15 DPO, CD 33. I am a bit nervous though because i have been spotting for 2 days? It was a tiny bit of red the first day and now its just brown discharge, is this normal? There is a bit of cramping too but nothing painful?

I called the dr. and they said there is nothing they can do since i am only 4 weeks that if its a chemical or a mc it will just happen on its own. They didnt schedule me for my first appointment until Dec 18th? That seems far out? Do you gals think I am ok?

thank you lovely ladies!


----------



## Peggy O

I had spotting, went to the ER and soaked a hospital bed to my knees with a huge gush of blood at 12ish weeks. My baby is fine now (26 weeks) Bleeding is quite common 1st tri, but no book really prepares you for that. No painful cramping is a good sign! Hang in there <3


----------



## charlie15

Had my baby Sophia on 5th November! :) so 17 days before my 40th!

Good luck with your pregnancies everyone x


----------



## DeeDee5112

Today is my 7th month wedding anniversary..and we had a bfp this morning soooo unreal!! I'm 38 and we were trying for 6 months!! Good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## Borboleta

So happy for all your ladies:)!!! It is just lovely to hear all your stories! Hope to see you all at the over 35 first time mommies thread when you had your babies. We will try to help as much as possible. :thumbup:


----------



## HPMINI

I gave birth to Thomas Anthony on 2nd December at 6.07am. 

7lb 4oz.

Jackie


----------



## Borboleta

HPMINI said:


> I gave birth to Thomas Anthony on 2nd December at 6.07am.
> 
> 7lb 4oz.
> 
> Jackie

Congratulations Jackie:)!!! How exciting!! Now the real work begins :haha:! But is all worth it:)! :kiss: he was born on my sister's birthday. You are welcome to join us on the first time mommies over 35 thread. You can find us on my first post on this thread:). We will try to,help with any questions that you might have:). Now lots of hugs to little Thomas:).


----------



## beachgal

Congrats to all of the ladies! I'm 37 and pregnant with my first :). I will be doing this solo!


----------



## TRINITY25_99

I can't believe that I've made it to 2nd Tri \O/ I am blessed. MS has been gone for a number of weeks, I feel my engery coming back day by day, and have a little bump (this is my first pregancy) overall I feel good. Still can't believe it though, it's all surrel for me.


----------



## beachgal

Congrats trinity! So happy for you :)


----------



## TRINITY25_99

Thanks beachgal :) :) :)


----------



## DEWCOB

Hi there ladies and congrats to you all. So I wanted to introduce myself as I think I will need some ladies to talk to over the next 9 months.

I just found out last Monday and its been an exciting shock!

My hubby and I have been married for 6 years now, we got married kinda later and pretty much said "no kids". Well, about a year ago I guess my biological clock started ticking and I wanted a baby. I told DH and it took him a while to get over the shock and bless his heart he got on board. We decided to go ahead soon as I am 36 and he is 46. We simplystoped trying not to and boom. I definately thought it would take longer.

It happened over our thanksgiving vacation and got 2 BFP last Monday. By my best guesses (I'm pretty regular), I will be due around Aug. 18th. Called the Dr. they wanted to get me in 6-8 weeks so first apt in 12/27, can't wait! 

We haven't lived where we are for very long and don't know many people (guess this is a way to get to know some huh?) so I am a bit nervous. I hate the fact that due to my age I will automaticlly be consitered 'high risk', although I have read on here it has it benifits.

Here we go...... :shrug::happydance:


----------



## beachgal

Congrats dewcob!!! The waiting for appts is the hardest in my opinion!
How are you feeling?


----------



## DEWCOB

beachgal said:


> Congrats dewcob!!! The waiting for appts is the hardest in my opinion!
> How are you feeling?

So far i seem to be 'text book' as far as symptoms go. First my boobs were killing me, a bit of queasiness, heart burn, crampy, hungry (but no) and tired (but can't sleep).


----------



## charlie15

Congrats Dewcob x


----------



## TRINITY25_99

Heard the baby's heartbeat for the first time yesterday ... I am over the moon with glee! Next scan is Jan 18th (just before my 38th b-day) at which we will find out what the sex is of the baby. Soooooo excited. Oh and picked up some sweet mat clothes over the weekend. 1 pair of jeans and 2 pairs of dress pants for work :)


----------



## AngelUK

Congratulations Trinity :D


----------



## beachgal

Congrats trinity!


----------



## Kat S

Hi! I will be 41 in 3 weeks and I JUST got my 1st BFP! No idea what I'm doing now that we've finally done it (3 IUIs with Femara and then injectables)!


----------



## Kat S

DEWCOB said:


> Hi there ladies and congrats to you all. So I wanted to introduce myself as I think I will need some ladies to talk to over the next 9 months.
> 
> I just found out last Monday and its been an exciting shock!
> 
> My hubby and I have been married for 6 years now, we got married kinda later and pretty much said "no kids". Well, about a year ago I guess my biological clock started ticking and I wanted a baby. I told DH and it took him a while to get over the shock and bless his heart he got on board. We decided to go ahead soon as I am 36 and he is 46. We simplystoped trying not to and boom. I definately thought it would take longer.
> 
> 
> Here we go...... :shrug::happydance:

Hey, congratulations! I laughed because that sounded like our story! Got married in my 30s, agreed to "no kids" but didn't exactly prevent it, either. When I turned 40 this past January, I had just finally graduated Summa Cum Laude with a History degree at Temple University, and suddenly I felt it: I wanted a baby! Made a few off-hand remarks to DH and one day he sat me down and said, "What's going on with all these baby references??" He had trouble imagining himself as a father, but it turns out he was having similar feelings as me! He just had to acknowledge them and get over his fears of fatherhood. Once he did, we headed straight for a fertility specialist because we each had our own issues TTC. So here we are- got our BFP this week and we're over the moon!


----------



## AngelUK

Congrats! :D I am 42, so got my BFP when I was 41 and we had IUI done as well. As you can see we have twins! And though it is hard work, I have never been happier or more in love :D As for what to do now, you'll figure it out but in the mean time this site was always a tremendous help to me. Hope it will be to you too! :)


----------



## DEWCOB

Kat S said:


> Hi! I will be 41 in 3 weeks and I JUST got my 1st BFP! No idea what I'm doing now that we've finally done it (3 IUIs with Femara and then injectables)!

Congratulations. 

And very pretty and cool profile picture.


----------



## DEWCOB

We got to see our little one for the first time today. 'Tot' was just a few foggy blobs but it reall made it real for real. The heart beat was 113 bpm and all seems well. They took a ton of blood ( surprised I had any left. Lol) and sent me home with way too much reading material. Back on 1/31 for first trimester screening now to just be as healthy as possible and hope for good growth and no problems.


----------



## Kat S

Congrats to Trinity on hearing your baby's heartbeat for the first time!
Congrats Dewcob on seeing your baby for the first time!


----------



## Kat S

Thanks for the compliment,Dewcob! I made the hat and dress. I'm a historical costumer (though not a re-enactor, so I can have some leeway with fabrics and construction methods!). My favorite era to make gowns is the 1880s (late bustle era), and I need to figure out how to make late Victorian era maternity gowns!


----------



## DEWCOB

Kat S said:


> Thanks for the compliment,Dewcob! I made the hat and dress. I'm a historical costumer (though not a re-enactor, so I can have some leeway with fabrics and construction methods!). My favorite era to make gowns is the 1880s (late bustle era), and I need to figure out how to make late Victorian era maternity gowns!

My husband and I do some costuming as well and I do make alot of what we wear. My big event is Halloween every year we try to outdo ourselves. It will be so fun with a little one. Cant wait to make little costumes too.


----------



## Kat S

DEWCOB said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment,Dewcob! I made the hat and dress. I'm a historical costumer (though not a re-enactor, so I can have some leeway with fabrics and construction methods!). My favorite era to make gowns is the 1880s (late bustle era), and I need to figure out how to make late Victorian era maternity gowns!
> 
> My husband and I do some costuming as well and I do make alot of what we wear. My big event is Halloween every year we try to outdo ourselves. It will be so fun with a little one. Cant wait to make little costumes too.Click to expand...

Oh, neat! Happy to know another costumer on here! Yes, now all I want to do is know the sex of the baby so I can start planning his/her 1st Halloween costume!


----------



## Catrina123

This is my first pregnancy and I am 35. It was a nice surprise as well. I am a bit nervous about it but I saw my baby today and its doing well heart beat and all.


----------



## DEWCOB

Catrina123 said:


> This is my first pregnancy and I am 35. It was a nice surprise as well. I am a bit nervous about it but I saw my baby today and its doing well heart beat and all.

Congratulations.


----------



## Kat S

Catrina123 said:


> This is my first pregnancy and I am 35. It was a nice surprise as well. I am a bit nervous about it but I saw my baby today and its doing well heart beat and all.

Congrats! How far along are you?


----------



## Catrina123

I am 8w 5d. I am hoping that seeing the heartbeat means things are going according to plan and I can worry a bit less. Not that I will stop worrying. :thumbup:


----------



## Kat S

Catrina123 said:


> I am 8w 5d. I am hoping that seeing the heartbeat means things are going according to plan and I can worry a bit less. Not that I will stop worrying. :thumbup:

Yup, worrying has been my #1 activity! LOL!


----------



## TRINITY25_99

I worry too, seen and heard the heartbeat ... just have to keep the worrying to the back burner, or you'll end up worrying SO much you'll make yourself sick :( Keep positive, baby can feel your vibes ... positive vibes for you and baby are better than negitive ones ;)


----------



## Kat S

TRINITY25_99 said:


> I worry too, seen and heard the heartbeat ... just have to keep the worrying to the back burner, or you'll end up worrying SO much you'll make yourself sick :( Keep positive, baby can feel your vibes ... positive vibes for you and baby are better than negitive ones ;)

My fears have calmed down a lot in the past couple of days. I have a twinge here and there whenever I have an unexpected cramp, but otherwise I'm excited! You're right, and it's important to keep positive!

I caught the after Christmas sale at Target today and bought my baby's first baby blanket. I LOVE black and white stripes, and they had a black and white zig zag striped blanket in the baby department at 50% off. It's perfect! 
:cloud9:


----------



## McMayBabe

I'll be 37 with my first pregnancy. I'm having a May baby. 

And I find out the gender tomorrow. I hope it'll be accurate. :blush:


----------



## Catrina123

McMayBabe said:


> I'll be 37 with my first pregnancy. I'm having a May baby.
> 
> And I find out the gender tomorrow. I hope it'll be accurate. :blush:


Thats awesome!!!!


----------



## Kat S

Got a call from the head doc at my fertility office because my hcg levels have virtually stopped increasing. They should double every other day. They went from 192 on Dec 28 -->792 (BIG jump) on Dec 31 --> only 923 today. There was such a huge increase from hcg #1 to hcg #2 that they thought I might be carrying twins (runs in both sides of my family), but now they think I am losing one or both because the numbers didn't double as they should from #2 to #3. :cry: Just devastated. Please oh please let one of the babies stay with me!! [-o&lt;

I have a scan and more blood work scheduled for Friday morning.


----------



## Catrina123

Kat S said:


> Got a call from the head doc at my fertility office because my hcg levels have virtually stopped increasing. They should double every other day. They went from 192 on Dec 28 -->792 (BIG jump) on Dec 31 --> only 923 today. There was such a huge increase from hcg #1 to hcg #2 that they thought I might be carrying twins (runs in both sides of my family), but now they think I am losing one or both because the numbers didn't double as they should from #2 to #3. :cry: Just devastated. Please oh please let one of the babies stay with me!! [-o&lt;
> 
> I have a scan and more blood work scheduled for Friday morning.

I am sooo sorry. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## AngelUK

Thinking of you and hoping all will be well. xxx


----------



## DEWCOB

Kat S said:


> Got a call from the head doc at my fertility office because my hcg levels have virtually stopped increasing. They should double every other day. They went from 192 on Dec 28 -->792 (BIG jump) on Dec 31 --> only 923 today. There was such a huge increase from hcg #1 to hcg #2 that they thought I might be carrying twins (runs in both sides of my family), but now they think I am losing one or both because the numbers didn't double as they should from #2 to #3. :cry: Just devastated. Please oh please let one of the babies stay with me!! [-o&lt;
> 
> I have a scan and more blood work scheduled for Friday morning.

I'm so sorry. Remember to stay focused on being positive. Wishing you the best!


----------



## Kat S

Had a scan today at 4 weeks and 6 days, and the doc said everything _looks _fine! The gestational sack (that round thing there) is 7mm. I should hear any minute about my new hcg levels. Fingers crossed that they've increased the correct amount!


----------



## Catrina123

Kat S said:


> Had a scan today at 4 weeks and 6 days, and the doc said everything _looks _fine! The gestational sack (that round thing there) is 7mm. I should hear any minute about my new hcg levels. Fingers crossed that they've increased the correct amount!


Sooooo Good to hear!!!!


----------



## DEWCOB

Gret news Kat!


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, guys! So relieved! I got my blood work back, and my hcg levels yesterday (at 4 weeks 6 days) were 3,948. So if we ignore that strange reading on Wednesday, that means they've roughly doubled every 48 hrs since monday's reading of 792. 

My next appointment is January 14th for my 6 week ultrasound. Hopefully we'll see something more than the gestational sack and hear a heartbeat!


----------



## Catrina123

Kat S said:


> Thanks, guys! So relieved! I got my blood work back, and my hcg levels yesterday (at 4 weeks 6 days) were 3,948. So if we ignore that strange reading on Wednesday, that means they've roughly doubled every 48 hrs since monday's reading of 792.
> 
> My next appointment is January 14th for my 6 week ultrasound. Hopefully we'll see something more than the gestational sack and hear a heartbeat!

:happydance::thumbup: Awesome!!


----------



## harvestqueen

Hi ladies. Just saw this thread... I am 36 and almost 7 weeks. Due late September. Will just be 37 when baby comes. Had a myomectomy in sept so will be getting a scheduled c section. Feeling really positive and can't wait for my first dr appointment on feb 15!


----------



## harvestqueen

Kat S said:


> Thanks, guys! So relieved! I got my blood work back, and my hcg levels yesterday (at 4 weeks 6 days) were 3,948. So if we ignore that strange reading on Wednesday, that means they've roughly doubled every 48 hrs since monday's reading of 792.
> 
> My next appointment is January 14th for my 6 week ultrasound. Hopefully we'll see something more than the gestational sack and hear a heartbeat!

How did 6 week appt go? Was nice reading your story and then your positive news.


----------



## Nrs2772

wow, so many new soon to be moms in this thread, god luck to all. :)


----------



## beachgal

Just checking in, how's everyone doing? :)


----------



## Squiggy

Hey guys, I got pregnant about 2 weeks before turning 35. This is my first pregnancy, I'm 20wks as of yesterday. Just had my second ultrasound on Monday, which confirmed a HEALTHY baby boy! 

Because I'm so "elderly" they wanted to give me "the talk" about genetic disorders. So, I reluctantly sat through it. After I turned down the amnio they offered me a test called NIPD (non-invasive prenatal diagnostic) which is just a standard blood draw and they look for baby's cells that have journeyed out into my system and use that to detect any genetic abnormalities and also verify gender. At this point, I really don't think we need gender verified, it's most certainly a boy LOL! 

But anyway, the ultrasound scan showed that everything looked great, so I'm very happy right now. My baby is healthy! 
This is wonderful because I'm already planning our second child!


----------



## beachgal

That is great news!!!! Congrats on a boy :). Has the shopping began?


----------



## Borboleta

Congratulations squiggy! Little boys are the best:). 

Beach gal you are almost there!!! Are you getting excited?

We have a forum for the first time over 35 mommies. You are all welcome to join us:). It is a small little group! So great:). And you are join us even before the baby comes. We will try to help you with any questions that you might have:).


----------



## Alexka

Hi there! Congratulations! Happiness is never late! I've had 3 MC , the first one at 31, then two last year at 39, and now I'm 40 and pregnant at 13 weeks, and very hopefull, God is good..if we can see our periods is because we are meant to be moms still. God bless and enjoy!:happydance:


----------



## BeachgalNY

Borboleta said:


> We have a forum for the first time over 35 mommies. You are all welcome to join us:). It is a small little group! So great:). And you are join us even before the baby comes. We will try to help you with any questions that you might have:).

Where is the forum, Borboleta? I'd be interested! :)

I'm 38, DH is 42, and we're pregnant with our first child. Due December 28th (or thereabouts).


----------



## Borboleta

BeachgalNY said:


> Borboleta said:
> 
> 
> We have a forum for the first time over 35 mommies. You are all welcome to join us:). It is a small little group! So great:). And you are join us even before the baby comes. We will try to help you with any questions that you might have:).
> 
> Where is the forum, Borboleta? I'd be interested! :)
> 
> I'm 38, DH is 42, and we're pregnant with our first child. Due December 28th (or thereabouts).Click to expand...

Congratulations:)!!! A Christmas baby:)!! How sweet! You go to lounge area, group discussions, baby and parenting. The thread is called any over 35 first time mommies. We welcome the mommies to be too :thumbup:. When are you going to get your first scan? I think I had mine at around 7 or 8 weeks because we had to take Clomid to help me get pregnant.


----------



## AggieWhoop

I got pregnant easily at 36 years and 11 months. I thought it would be difficult based on my age and the fact that I had an ovary removed 10 years ago, but the second month we tried we were successful. We had only been married 6 months.

Our baby girl was born in January 2012 healthy, but with symbrachydactyly, a congenital deformity where she doesn't have a left hand. However, there's no evidence this is related to maternal age; it's just a random event. (And happens more often than you'd think.)

At any rate, while I would encourage women who are in a good place to have children to go ahead and not wait, I'd like to throw my story out there as encouragement.


----------



## AggieWhoop

Oh, and she was my first baby and pregnancy!


----------



## Borboleta

AggieWhoop said:


> Oh, and she was my first baby and pregnancy!

What an amazing story Aggie! And I love her little picture:). We are very blessed to have our little ones:). I see live in Texas too:). I live in Houston, how about you? And you are more than welcome to join out first time over 35 mommies group here on BnB:).


----------



## Nrs2772

Congrats to all the new moms. :)


----------

